# Looking for a Brother



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

No idea, but hurry up and post again cuz your post count is freaking me out.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I was hunting a guy I went to college with, once upon a time, and it only cost me $125 to a private investigator to reconnect. Maybe this is a possible option for you?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

dawgs said:


> No idea, but hurry up and post again cuz your post count is freaking me out.


 :laughing:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok, next time any one of you can mail me a $20 and I'll be whoever you want on the phone for 20 minutes, it will be great to catch up on old times.....talk to you soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Ok, next time any one of you can mail me a $20 and I'll be whoever you want on the phone for 20 minutes, it will be great to catch up on old times.....talk to you soon. :thumbsup:


can you be a 20 year old asian girl?
now that would be worth the 20 bucks


----------



## Chris Simms (Oct 23, 2007)

I heard somewhere once that if you sent a email to everyone in you address book with a picture and a little information and asked everyone to send it to their entire address book and so on that it would only be a matter of days until the person was located. Never tried it but I had a friend in Tampa once back in 1978 and always wanted to try it.
Chris


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Chris Simms said:


> I heard somewhere once that if you sent a email to everyone in you address book with a picture and a little information and asked everyone to send it to their entire address book and so on that it would only be a matter of days until the person was located.
> Chris


 It sure would reach a whole lot people very quick aslong as people wouldn't just delete the email.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I was hunting a guy I went to college with, once upon a time, and it only cost me $125 to a private investigator to reconnect. Maybe this is a possible option for you?


It's really not so urgent or important that I would hire a PI for. I was just hoping someone would recognize him here. I did connect with an old friend on classmates. Had not seen the guy since high school. Now, he visits me from time to time. Thanks.


----------

